# Broken horn



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, somehow Mikey broke a horn. It is above the live portion so there is no blood. It is split on a diagonal. I should be able to epoxy it, and bind and splint it. Is it appropriate to do so or should I look at removal?

Mikey is the one where the previous owners had attempted to burn them off when he was young and did not do it properly so they are twisted and crooked.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

You know, I've seen some amazing repairs to plastic using absolutely pure super glue (over the counter stuff is about 5%) and something to bind it. Often its talcum powder. So you'd shove in some powder to fill the crack and then drip the super glue liquid on it. The liquid goes right in to the powder and solidifies. I have some of this and it goes hard within seconds. I've seen it replace broken off tabs, glue rubber belts together, and stick a broken-off turnsignal stalk back on. Boom. The problem I've had with epoxy is that it tends to break down over time-- turns yellow and it seems to get brittle. Still. Whatever, I'd try to glue it and see what happens. If it fails, take the remaining piece and have it scanned. Then have them print a new horn from bronze (shapeways.com) and create a prosthetic ;o)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

All the posts from the past that I have read about a broken or cracked horns, even the people that tried to repair it. All results ended up removeing the horn. I personally have no experience. Only repeating what I have read from other posts.

As for the people not knowing what they were doing in the dehorning
science. Well even seasoned experienced people get scurs.
Even Vets.
Especially on Wethers and even more so on buck. Maybe it is just an excuse. But they say it is the male hormones that keep the horns growing. Does seem to take to dehorning
procedures better.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Larry and Moe*

Larry and Moe are twins and very hard to tell apart. I'd put a hat on one and he'd lose it. Put a collar on one and he would tear it off. Larry managed to scrape one of his horns so much it broke off (about half way). Finally I could tell them apart. But then Moe did the same to his.

I still have trouble telling the white goat from the brown one. 

But seriously, three of the five have gone through it. Don't panic. If it's dangling, cut it off and stop the bleeding. Remember, when they burn them off they often leave scars on the brain. Breaking them off might be less traumatic. I hear that accidents can cause breaks near or involving the skull. These were right at the blood boundary so they were easy to stop bleeding.


----------

